# Zielsuchende Modellrakete



## axel25 (10. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte für einen Versuch eine zielsuchende Rakete bauen, die von einem Modellschiff gestartet wird. Die Rakete soll ein anderes Schiff treffen. 
Gibt es sowas?
Kann man auf Modellschiffe evtl. ein Radar zur Zielerfassung einbauen?
Wie kann die Rakete ihr Ziel erkennen?
Und wie lenken?

Ich weiß, etwas merkwürdiger Versuch aber sowas macht mir Spaß!

MfG

Axel


----------



## STSLeon (10. Juli 2009)

Buast du das Ding als Berwerbung für die Rüstungssparte von EADS 

Ich glaube Radar wird unmöglich sein, ebenso wie eine IR-Zielerfassung. Genauso stellt sich die Frage nach den Steuerelementen der Rakete. 

In welchem Maßstab ist das eigentlich geplant?


----------



## Sash (10. Juli 2009)

erstmal wirds schweine teuer. radar oder laserziel erfassungssysteme gibts nichts eben im baumarkt oder bei robbe zu bestellen. und wenn du sowas hast, glaub nicht das dies erlaubt ist. ich mein zielgenaue feuersysteme, damit könntest du sonstwem abknallen oder so.. aber naja, viel glück. machbar wäre vielleicht einen raketenluncher, dadran einfach einen laserpointer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2009)

- Radar für Modellschiffe dürfte inexistent sein
- Radar in normaler Modellgröße auch...
- ...und so ohne weiteres auch nicht selbst zu bauen.
Wenn deine Teichyacht also nicht mindestens die Größe hat, die für ein Boots-Radar nötig wäre, sehe ich schwarz.
Selbst dann bräuchtest du aber noch eine Software, die die Radardaten auswertet und irgendwas, dass davon ausgehend den Kurs der Rakete beeinflusst. Mir fällt da kein System ein, dass schnell genug wäre, um auf Modell-Entfernungen zu funktionieren.

IR wäre einfacher, entsprechende Kameras gibts bei Conrad&Co. Auch hier liegt der Knackpunkt aber wieder in der Auswertung. Da IR keine Entfernungsangaben bietet, sondern nur die Richtung vorgibt, muss die in diesem Fall in die Rakete passen - das wird aber eng. 
Entweder schreibst du dir ne Software und lässt das ganze auf nem Rechner laufen. Das kompakteste, von dem ich mal gehört habe, passte in eine Steckdose mit doppelter Tiefe. Dazu kommt ein Akku, der das ganze mit Strom versorgt - wären wir so bei 8-10cm Durchmesser und 12-16cm Länge + aerodynamsiche Spitze. Dazu kommt ggf. noch eine Art "Panzerung", wenn das ganze System den ersten Einschlag überleben soll. So oder so dürfte kein Gefechtskopf mehr nötig sein, um schwere Schäden am Ziel anzurichten. (Vorkehrungen gegen Kollateralschäden sollten getroffen werden)
Alternativ baust du dir selbst aus grundlegenden elektronischen Elementen eine eigene Schaltung, die ausreichende Funktionalität auf kleineren Raum bei geringerem Verbrauch bietet. Anforderungen wären:
- Steurung der Rakete in der Startphase
- Wenden der Rakete nach erreichen einer bestimmten Höhe und ausrichten auf das Zielgebiet (ein Kontrollmechanismus für Drehungen um die Hochachse dürfte zwingend nötig sein)
- Erkennen des Ziels (Bei einem Modellschiff, das vermutlich ohne große Wärmequellen daherkommt und in Umgebungen eingesetzt wird, in denen auch ein Grill oder ähnliches vorkommen kann, keine leichte Aufgabe)
- Leiten der Rakete ins Ziel (das ist dann vergleichsweise einfach)


(Man könnte auch einfach sagen "vergiss es". Aber ich liebe technische Überlegungen fernab jeder Realisierbarkeit)


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Buast du das Ding als Berwerbung für die Rüstungssparte von EADS
> 
> Ich glaube Radar wird unmöglich sein, ebenso wie eine IR-Zielerfassung. Genauso stellt sich die Frage nach den Steuerelementen der Rakete.
> 
> In welchem Maßstab ist das eigentlich geplant?



Das Schiff wird so groß, wie es die Raketen erfordern

Und jein, wär für ne Bewerbung reichlich früh!



Sash schrieb:


> erstmal wirds schweine teuer. radar oder laserziel erfassungssysteme gibts nichts eben im baumarkt oder bei robbe zu bestellen. und wenn du sowas hast, glaub nicht das dies erlaubt ist. ich mein zielgenaue feuersysteme, damit könntest du sonstwem abknallen oder so.. aber naja, viel glück. machbar wäre vielleicht einen raketenluncher, dadran einfach einen laserpointer.



Könnte man sich ein Zielerfassungssystem selber bauen?


----------



## roadgecko (17. Juli 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das Schiff wird so groß, wie es die Raketen erfordern
> 
> Und jein, wär für ne Bewerbung reichlich früh!
> 
> ...



Ich denke du solltest dich mit dem Plan abbfinden, da es kaum machbar ist.

Ansonten frag ma im US-Verteidigungsministärium nach


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Juli 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ansonten frag ma im US-Verteidigungsministärium nach


Denkst du, dass die Lenkraketen für Modellschiffe haben (würde mich nicht wundern)?

@axel25
Sag mal, willst du das echt bauen, oder ist das nur ein Alibiplan?


----------



## el barto (18. Juli 2009)

Was vielleicht möglich wäre, ist folgendes: Nicht die Rakete sucht ihr Ziel, sondern dein Schiff berechnet vorher, wo das Ziel sein könnte wenn die Rakete einschlägt und schießt sie dementsprechend ab. 
Möglich könnte man das mit verschiedenen optischen Aufbauten auf dem Schiff zur Messung von Geschwindigkeit und Entfernung das anderen Schiffes. Das kenne ich aber nur aus Physikexperimenten und die Gerätschaften kosten locker mal 1000€ und mehr. (leybold-didactics) Zudem sind sie groß und nicht robust genug.


mfg el barto


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2009)

Die Balistik einer einfache Modellrakete exakt vorrauszuberechnen dürfte schwierig werden.


----------



## el barto (18. Juli 2009)

Exact kann man bei einem solchen Versuch eh vergessen... ist sowieso die große Frage ob das alles überhaupt annährend so machbar ist. Vielleicht(!) ist es aber trotzdem möglich soweit die Balistig zu berechnen (unter optimalen Bedingungen), das es möglich ist ein größeres Ziel zu treffen. Da du das aber auf einem Modellboot machen möchtest, d.h.Wellengang, Wind usw. halte ich es nicht für praktikabel. 

mfg el barto


----------



## boss3D (18. Juli 2009)

Soll die Rakete lediglich das andere Schiff treffen, oder wird die mit einem Gemisch aus Zucker und Unkrautvernichter gefüllt?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nulchking (18. Juli 2009)

Eventuell wäre es doch möglich einen Raketenlauncher mit befestigter kleiner Kamera zu machen. So könntest du in etwas die Richtung angeben, bei der Höhe müsstest du experiementieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Soll die Rakete lediglich das andere Schiff treffen, oder wird die mit einem Gemisch aus Zucker und Unkrautvernichter gefüllt?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Meinst du aus Ammoniumnitrat und Diesel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ja wenigstens an sowas als Grundlage gedacht, dass dürfte genug Power haben, um auch mit rein kinetischer Energie (entweder direkt bei laufendem Motor oder indirekt mit einer schweren Nutzlast und hochballistischer Bahn) ein normales Modellboot zu zertrümmern.


----------



## axel25 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich lass das besser. Sollte selbstverständlich hochexplosiv sein


----------



## insekt (20. Juli 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lass das besser. Sollte selbstverständlich hochexplosiv sein


 
Okay, wo wohnst du denn dass du der Meinung warst dass dir sowas von den Behoerden als Privatperson erlaubt werden wuerde?


----------



## axel25 (20. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Okay, wo wohnst du denn dass du der Meinung warst dass dir sowas von den Behoerden als Privatperson erlaubt werden wuerde?


Schulexperiment!
Ihr glaubt nicht, was die alles zu lassen
Wir haben sogar Wasserstoff an der Schule Wenn der hochgeht


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> > Zitat von *axel25*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eine Erlaubnis sollte kein Problem sein. Modellraketen dürfen Privatpersonen immerhin auch bauen und mit Genehmigung starten.
Wenn aber die Rakete dann noch ferngelenkt in ein Ziel gesteuert werden kann und diese eventuell dort auch noch detonieren soll, dann ist dieses kein Modell mehr sondern eine Waffe bzw. Angriffs-Waffe.

Also @alex25
Selbst wenn du das Knowhow und die nötigen finanziellen Mittel dafür hättest solltest du dieses beachten:
Bestimmungen über Modellraketen in Deutschland
T2-Schein (Erlaubnis nach §27) für Modellraketen, Highpowerraketen, Amateurraketen und Experimentalraketen
Aber den Gedanken an einer detonierenden Rakete solltest du dir als Privatperson abschminken.


----------

